# my external hard is NTFS-3g and it won't mount !!!

## haleh

my external hard won't mount ,for this I run these code :

```

#emerge ntfs3g

#nano -w /etc/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs.3g.rules

ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}="ntfs-3g"

```

when I open my hard I will see this error

```

Unable to mount location

Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
```

I know that I can mount it manually but I want to understand why this isn't work  :Confused: 

----------

## BillWho

haleh,

```
Module fuse not found
```

 provides a hint as to what's wrong. Do you have the FUSE module enabled and sys-fs/fuse installed   :Question: 

----------

## haleh

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> haleh,
> 
> ```
> Module fuse not found
> ```
> ...

 

yeah ,I install this and I add fuse to my modules after getting this error but nothing has changed !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haleh,

Tell us how you installed fuse please.

Also shjow us the output of 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

and

```
 uname -a
```

----------

## haleh

Neddy,

```
#emerge fuse

#readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-3.3.8-gentoo

# uname -a

Linux Vostro-1510 3.3.8-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 12:23:05 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5870 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

haleh,

```
emerge fuse
```

 fails as its ambiguious.  I get

```
!!! The short ebuild name "fuse" is ambiguous. Please specify

!!! one of the above fully-qualified ebuild names instead.
```

How did you resolve that ?

The other items are ok.

----------

## BillWho

 *haleh wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*   haleh,
> 
> ```
> Module fuse not found
> ```
> ...

 

Before attempting to mount it with a udev rule, try to mount it manually with ntfs-3g /dev/sd?? /mnt/mountpoint

As far as the udev rule is concerned, this is how I automatically start a backup when my drive is plugged in with 88-custom-backup.rules

```
KERNELS=="1-6",SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",DRIVERS=="usb",ATTRS{idVendor}=="152d",ATTRS{idProduct}=="2338",RUN+="/home/bill/script/88scorpio.sh"

KERNELS=="1-6",SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",DRIVERS=="usb",ATTRS{idVendor}=="1058",ATTRS{idProduct}=="1110",RUN+="/home/bill/script/88western.sh"

```

I'm not a udev expert by any means, but it appears that yours is lacking some needed attributes

----------

## toralf

 *haleh wrote:*   

> # uname -a
> 
> Linux Vostro-1510 3.3.8-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 12:23:05 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5870 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux[/code]

 Don't forget to set the timezone.

----------

## haleh

Neddy,

I just run emerge fuse in root ,nothing else ,and its package is sys-fs/fuse-2.8.6 

toralf,

 :Very Happy:  ,ok

----------

## haleh

 *haleh wrote:*   

> my external hard won't mount ,for this I run these code :
> 
> ```
> 
> #emerge ntfs3g
> ...

 

Yuhoo,I did it ,I should have modularized FUSE in my kernel .now I can access to my external hard  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for guys to reply my post  :Wink: 

----------

